
Google Support is unbelievably awful - anyone got any sugggestions? - AndrewDucker
http://andrewducker.livejournal.com/3009694.html
======
travelorg
Check which of their services are enabled in apps for domains. Enable anything
you believe to be relevant to what causes the errors.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Working for other users of the domain (including myself).

Their support people keep saying vague things about something being wrong with
the account, or it being blocked, or the security being not right. But seem to
be incapable of fixing it.

------
jonbaer
The irony ... [http://googlesupport.com](http://googlesupport.com)

------
greenlakejake
> Google Support is unbelievably awful - anyone got any sugggestions?

Don't use Google.

------
petemc_
How hard do you work for non-paying customers?

~~~
voltagex_
I've been a paying customer of Google Apps before, the support doesn't improve
much.

~~~
garblegarble
I have to second this, I had an unpleasant experience with them when trying to
sort out a geolocation issue, their support team had no idea how to correct
the issue & it took their developers a week to figure out how to fix it
(apparently), it was a further week after the issue was resolved that I got a
follow-up message from them telling me that it should be fixed.

And when I indicated my dissatisfaction with the experience I got 2 e-mails
(and, when I declined in those, a phone call) asking me to change my
"moderately satisfied" rating of the experience because Google doesn't
consider "moderately satisfied" to be on the "satisfied" end of the spectrum.

It sounded like their support people weren't given the right tools to do their
jobs & get harshly auto-performance-rated based on satisfaction surveys.

